# What is your favorite breed of Dog and Why?



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

I am a huge dog lover, I grew up with German Shepherds and Great Danes. I love GSD's for their intelligence, loyalty, and how they always seem so intensely interested in what you are doing. I love Great Danes for their loveable goofyness and sweet dispositions. 

So, which is your favorite/s and why?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I can never decide. But my current love is the Puggle (pug/beagle)

He's got the nose of a hound with the wrinkles of the pug. But the breed is naturally hardy and doesn't tend to get the usual ailments of the two combined breeds (i.e. the pugs respiratory issues). They are also very smart (if a bit stubborn) and definitely like to be right next to you at all times   

Luv my Puggle


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have 2 favs. The Boston Terrier an the Rottie.

I've always had a soft spot for bull dogs an the Boston is a 100ld bulldog in a 10ld body lol. They are super sweet an wanna be with you 24/7.

I have just recently fell in love with the Rottie. They are really smart. I had started looking into a very protective dog breed that was good with kids. We are starting to get wild hogs in our area. These are not your average razorbacks. Ppl around here are killing 7 to 9 hundred pound pigs. I worry about my 2 legged kids outside playing an wanted a dog that could kill or distract a pig long enough for my kids to get in the house. The Rottie is the perfect breed. They have a high pain tolerence and will die trying to protect you. Plus they will keep unwanted ppl out of your house.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

My two are German Shepherds and Huskys. (Not sure if I spelled that right! :roll: )


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I LOVE dogs...if they don't chase goats. 
My current favorite is Great Pyrenees because I want one.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

It's Huskies, Ariella. 

My fav are Golden Retrievers, right now, because we breed them.
But I also like AmStaffs, Greyhounds, Collies, Anatolians, Pomeranians, Cattle Dogs, Whippets, ....


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I KNEW I didn't spell that right!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Dobermans. Currently own 2 ( numbers 3&4).I show my girl iin agility and love it. I just love their loyalty, the way they can be clowns and how smart they are. Plus being a dog groomer they are low maintenance. I also have a border collie and great pyrenees. But must say will not get another border collie


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

My favorite is a collie because of their loyalty, intelligence, and beauty. I also like Herding dogs, Retrievers, German Sheperds, and most of the big ones. I don't like little ones. In my experience, they tend to be agressieve and yap all the time.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Big fan of australian cattle dogs...love their intelligence...loyalty...work and athletic ability...and I love their color too. We have two now and just had a litter born a week and a half ago. We also have a doberman, jack russel terrier, and a jack russel/shih tzu cross. We've had other breeds in the past, labs, shih tzu, yorkie/shih tzu cross, mutts, and a couple spaniels throughout the years. But I really love the ACDs.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Jack russles cause they are small enough to go any where and great ratters etc or labradors cause well they are so loving and dopey LOL :laugh:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

My favorites are Alaskan Malamutes, because of their coloring. I love the ones with blue eyes!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh I love Goldens too! They are so intelligent and so loveable! They really seem like the perfect family dog!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love my Golden! She is the best dog we ever had!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Any large dog ... Im not really a fan of little ankle biters. A beagle is probably the smallest dog i like. I like nearly all dogs except im a bit wary of rhodesian ridgebacks after the one that we were going to adopt bit my fiamce in the face with no provocation and no warning ... I like kelpies or border collies for working dogs ... Grew up with a scotch collie so i adore them ... I love fluffy or shaggy or wire coated large dogs ... And we have a black lab even thouvh they arent what i would call my favourite breed of course i still love him to bits


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The best dog I ever had was a border collie queensland cross. He was a all around good dog and smart. Since we lost him tryed that cross again and was so not the same. But I have to say I favorite breed is a weimaraner. I first fell in love with the looks. After I got one I realized they are very smart, I have to admit he uses that smartness for bad lol, but he is a great family dog, I know nothing would ever get close to my kids when he is with them and he would die for them. I will always go with a weimaraner from now on, but I think a mix of something a little less high strung would be better.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Gotta be White German Shepard for me. Sweet, intellegent, protective, smart, loyal, intellegent, beautiful.....oh....and did I say intellegent?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I LOVE mastiffs!!! I am quite fond of the bull mastiff because it has sort hair and does not shed much.

I am very fond of mastiffs because I like big/ruff/tough looking dogs (but ones that are big ole babies on the inside) plus my mastiff is MUCH more lazy than I am--who can beat that??

This is my boy, Jake. I LOVE him!! He is my first mastiff and I can not imagine ever being w/out one! Jake is so loyal, loves my children, husband and is soooo smart! We have done obedience classes, agility classes and he has passed the test and is an AKC Good Citizen dog. I know I got very lucky with him-but he really has taught me that mastiffs are the dog for me :greengrin:


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

He is beautiful! Here's my dogs Earl and Mia. Not my favorite breeds that I had mentioned earlier, but they are great and I love them alot. Earl is a Great Pyrenees/Walker Hound and Mia is a Min Pin.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cocker Spaniel  A beautiful breed that is very loyal though a royal pain to groom. I had my Max for almost 17 years and I simply won't find another like him.

My "bestest" dogs have been mutts.... I've had the priviledge of taking in 2 mixes that had been dumped here and the 1st was my Pete who was a chow/shepard that we had for 8 years before age caught up, absolute best guardian I could have asked for when it came to protecting me and my goats. Daisy was a spaniel/border collie we had for just 4 months before she decided to try and catch the township truck and Brandy was our B order Collie who was very intelligent and very loyal but met the same fate as Daisy.

I currently have 2 rescues...Jack is a little beagle mix who think's he's a big dog and Katie is an English Pointer mix that is very attention demanding...only dog I've ever known that absolutely has to be touching you, even if it's just her foot!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have had several different breeds of dogs over the years but I have consistantly had an english springer spaniel for close to 30 years. I will always have a springer. they are loyal, smart and funny, plus they are great little hunting companions.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Peggy...my little mix pup Daisy that was a dump off was a spaniel mix....and looked alot like what your's look like. Very smart and loyal.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think it is really hard to beat a good spaniel. They are such easy going and affectionate dogs. Great family dogs and just the right size, not too small and not too big. What a nice thing to do, liz, helping the rescue dogs, you have a big heart.


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

I love Italian Greyhounds and Great Pyrenees. I have raised Italian Greyhounds for seven years now. They are very fun little dogs. 
Then I would be lost with out my Pyrs. They keep all my livestock safe and I can sleep soundly.
But Rottweilers also have a very special place in my heart. My first dog as a kid was a Rotty and she was the best!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Our favorite is our Dogue de Bordeaux - french mastiff - aka turner and hooch dog. This breed has done amazing as a companion animal and herd protector. I will always have mastiffs or crosses off on the land (we have 2 girls that are 1/2 english mastiff, 1/4 brazillian mastiff, and 1.4 GP also). I watched the girls hold 3 bottle babies and surround them when a neighbor dog tried to chase the babies. It was awesome!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I still love Australian Shepherds. Such great dogs if you are willing and able to train them not to chase your goats to death or nip at heels. They are fluffy, super loving dogs but if you like their au naturale look the burs in the butt fur are a pain. Lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My heart has been claimed by Labrador Retrievers <3


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Any type of mastiff or mastiff mix! I absolutely love them! We used to raise boxer pups but got out of it after our male developed cancer about seven years ago. Now I have a rescue dog named Digitty that is some kind of mastiff mix. I was told he was presa canario but I'm not really sure about that... either way he's the best dog I've ever had! He came to me scared of everything... leashes, water hoses, loud noises, sliding glass doors, prettty much everything! After a couple days we were best buds and within a few months he was over most of his fears. He's still scared of water hoses and some loud noises (like gunshots and fireworks, most other don't bother him)










His Favorite hobby 









And our Boston Terrier, Glitter. She is Diggity's best doggy friend and lets him know who's boss!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Cute dogs, I really like the expression on the boston's face.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I love all the doggie pics! We all seem to love the BEST dog breeds!

Dani-LOVE Diggity! He is very handsome. We also have our Jake (Mastiff Mix) and my daughter has a dog named Jewel-she is a little dauchshund mix and like your Glitter she RUNS Jake!! LOL! To me your Diggity looks like he has English Mastiff (due to the brindle coloring) and he could have Bull Mastiff or Cane Corso mixed in as well! He is absolutely gorgeous either way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a few...LOL

Border collie ...they help get the animals in... and are very loyal and loving...

LGD Anatolian.. very good dog... they love their job with the goats...

Rottweiler and Dobie....I love the breeds... they are very strong and protect ....as well as love you... they will protect the family....

And..."All" are beautiful to look at.... :greengrin:


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

My dogs are not intended to be "farm dogs", but frequently are my show dogs (AKC dog shows). Currently we have 2 dachshunds (retired show dogs), a Brittany (rescue) and we just got a Basset Hound.

My absolute love is for the hounds. If it wants to put it's head to the ground and scent, generally I'm in love with it.

Our Basset, Josie, has now met the goaties and while they are still figuring each other out, they get along great!

Got to love the hounds!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> Dani-LOVE Diggity! He is very handsome. We also have our Jake (Mastiff Mix) and my daughter has a dog named Jewel-she is a little dauchshund mix and like your Glitter she RUNS Jake!! LOL! To me your Diggity looks like he has English Mastiff (due to the brindle coloring) and he could have Bull Mastiff or Cane Corso mixed in as well! He is absolutely gorgeous either way.


Its kind of funny how the little ones are always in charge... But honestly, we have cats that tell Digitty what to do haha. Jake is beautiful too! I just love those bully faces. I'm not sure he has an english mastiff in him or not... he doesn't seem big enough to me. But then again he was very malnourished when I got him so I'm sure he was stunted. Either he is still my baby boy


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

My favorite breed of dog is hands down the APBT! They are so loyal, smart and carefree. They've got an addicting kiss, and I love their huge, giant, muscley heads. They are nobel and very proud. They have proven to be mans best friend in so many ways. While I love all dogs and advocate for them, I am most touched by the APBT.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I am with Pitchik. Loove my pit bull! My pit thinks she is a child, not a dog! I've had several and all are sweet, loyal, great with small and big pets, little kids, etc. And quite honestly I like that they look like scary dogs when I am here by myself!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

My very favorite breed is the pomerainian. I've had my Max for eleven years and he's still going strong. He is my best friend and constant companion. Poms are very bright, extremely loyal and get along well with other animals.
Max and Pan are still buddies even though Pan lives outside now. Max has always gotten along well with cats, other dogs and birds that I've had. He used to take care of baby chickens I raised when they were tiny and I first put them outside in my little backyard. He would keep an eye on them and bark if anything scary came around, kinda like a mini livestock guard dog LOL.
Poms are alos fairly long lived with few health problems.
This morning my oldest friend called me and rushed over here with tears in her eyes. She has just made the incredibly hard decision to put her baby, Monkeyface, to sleep today. Monkey is a 16 year old pom that she's had all his life. A week ago she called here to cry on my shoulder because Monkey's kidneys had probably completely shut down and dialisis just wasn't an option. He wasn't really in pain, but he wasn't happy anymore. Last night he couldn't sleep through the night. And now she knows it's his time.
So he came over with her to see Max. He and Max lived together for several years and are good friends. They were very happy to see each other. But I can see how much Monk has gone downhill since I last saw him.
Max has been acting strange ever since Shar and Monkey left. He knows something is very wrong. Our dogs are more perceptive than we give them credit for. And anybody who wants to call my little Maxwell an "anklebiter" ought to see him now, mourning for his friend, a dog that he hadn't seen in two years, but that he still loves and treated so kindly and tenderly in his delicate state it would have broken your heart.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

LOVE this topic... I am such a dog person :laugh: 

My grandad always had German Shepherds, I grew up with several different ones and they are amazing dogs! They are the most loyal dogs ever, and not only that but they know who to be gentle with and when to be protective. Our GSDs always respected the livestock and the cats but would attack *****, skunks, oppossums, etc 

My personal favorite breed is the Australian Shepherd. When I was about 7 or 8 I saw this gorgeous blue merle female named Judy on a dog show and it was love at first sight. I told my parents and begged them for a puppy and they found me a litter of reds which I was allowed my pick (back before they were popular like they are now). 

This breed amazed me with the intelligence. They are able to understand everything and anything. I can honestly say that this is the smartest breed of dog I've ever met. My dog has been trained by me in agility, he's very comfortable with voice commands, and hand signals as well. Such a smart dog. Very loyal. Obediant. And very very protective.

I also fell in love with a friend's Rottweiler. She was such a neat dog! I only knew her for a few months before she had to be put down due to Lymphoma.

I'm not a fan of little dogs -- at all. No offense to anyone. I just love big dogs to pieces


----------

